# Theoporpus elegans



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 31, 2009)

Theoporpus elegans mating, takes 4 hours.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats Luke! Yeah they take about that long.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 31, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Congrats Luke! Yeah they take about that long.


Thanks a lot, Shaik my friend.

Have a great evening!


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice shots.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats, Luke, and nice photos of them. Good to see you on here, and glad to see you haven't completely fallen off the "mantis wagon!"  :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Congrats, Luke, and nice photos of them. Good to see you on here, and glad to see you haven't completely fallen off the "mantis wagon!"  :lol:


+1, welcome back Luke. Good to see you join the 'elegan' wagon too


----------



## C.way (Dec 31, 2009)

congratulation, beautiful species it is, still a wish to have species for me


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks all, and have a happy new year.

Will ship the ooth as soon as the fertility confirmed. Please wait for just a few weeks.


----------



## daurican (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice pictures! I love this specie


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Luke, missed you, how is the family? Oh and cool mantis!


----------

